
Startupping - a community for Internet entrepreneurs - BioGeek
http://www.startupping.com/
======
bootload
Had a look, read. One thing that struck me was the harsh unnecessary division
between VC, Angel & Startup articles. If I'm a startup I might want to read
about Angels? Looks like an aggregator for startup blogs, so there is some
form of authenticity. The site is very hard to read but nothing that could not
be solved with design make over. Good to see some reddit posters here 'bio'.
Enjoyed reading your posts.

------
aglarond
It looks to be a good resource. I like the "Weekly Summary" as a quick
overview of what's been going on at startupping. The wiki seems to be a good
resource for specific areas.

------
Nick_Smith
This is a pretty cool site to keep track of, thanks.

------
jwecker
Good content. Thank you BioGeek.

